
2007 Chinese anti-satellite missile test - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Chinese_anti-satellite_missile_test
======
x220
>This event was the largest recorded creation of space debris in history with
more than 2,000 pieces of trackable size (golf ball size and larger)
officially cataloged in the immediate aftermath, and an estimated 150,000
debris particles.

This single event massively increased orbital pollution. Thanks, China.

